# Location Of Water Pump - 21rs



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Anybody know where the water pump is located on the 21RS ? I need to get in there and insulate lines , mounts , etc. , everyone for a mile around knows when the pump is on . Also are there any " silent " pumps aftermarket ?

Thanks , Dan


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Look under the sofa. It should be near the city water connection inside of the TT. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Find the tank....then forget about insulating it. Add an accumulator tank!! I can let the faucet run for about 60-75 seconds without any sounds. Great for night time and kids using the toilet.

See my mod section for info on this.
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/a...ulator_tank.htm


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

From your outside access door (under the sofa), it is directly to your left as you are looking in from outside. There is a thin panel of wood separating the pump from the storage area. I removed that panel the day after I took delivery. If there was ever a water leak, I wanted immediate access to the pump. Plus it makes winterizing easier as you can get right to the pump suction line. And if you need to fix the check valve from the shore water, it is easily accessible with the panel gone.
Have a look at the mounting feet of the pump. I have thought about adding a 1/4 inch rubber pad under the pump to dampen the sound, and a surge chamber will also help. Also you can check and make sure that none of the hoses are banging against each other when the pump is running.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Doubt I can fit an accumulator tank in that small opening unless they make someting flatter than the round ones I've seen in pictures . Question , how does the water stay under pressure in the tank , residual pressure from being pumped into the tank ?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Dan V said:


> Doubt I can fit an accumulator tank in that small opening unless they make someting flatter than the round ones I've seen in pictures . Question , how does the water stay under pressure in the tank , residual pressure from being pumped into the tank ?


The tank has a diaphragm with air pressure behind it and should be set at 2psi less than the turn off pressure of your pump. This way the pump will force the water into the tank, than the pressure behind the diaphragm forces the stored water out. Also the tank does't have to be near the pump to work only in the cold water line before the water heater. James


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Dumb question - isn't the pump mainly used for dry camping? I would think that if you are hooked up to a water source at the campground you wouldn't need the pump?


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Rick , you are correct , unfortunately ALL my camping in good ole CA is dry camping , our state parks and national forest CGs generally don't offer much other than water and that is in a area for community usage .

We do our main summer vacation in Oregons State Parks , besides cleaner , pristine beauty you get at least electricity and water and lots of spots with sewer and cable . Also spotlessly clean restrooms / free showers and for 2/3 the cost of a CA campspot with pit toilets and a picnic table and little else , oops got a bit off subject . Oh Well , guess its ok as I started this thread !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dan V said:


> Doubt I can fit an accumulator tank in that small opening unless they make someting flatter than the round ones I've seen in pictures . Question , how does the water stay under pressure in the tank , residual pressure from being pumped into the tank ?


There are smaller ones...I just wanted the biggest I could get in there.

Here is a smaller one from Shurflo.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Dan V said:


> Rick , you are correct , unfortunately ALL my camping in good ole CA is dry camping , our state parks and national forest CGs generally don't offer much other than water and that is in a area for community usage .
> 
> We do our main summer vacation in Oregons State Parks , besides cleaner , pristine beauty you get at least electricity and water and lots of spots with sewer and cable . Also spotlessly clean restrooms / free showers and for 2/3 the cost of a CA campspot with pit toilets and a picnic table and little else , oops got a bit off subject . Oh Well , guess its ok as I started this thread !


Dan, thanks, we do a lot of camping in the PA State Parks and know what you mean. There is only one place - Elk Neck State Park in MD that I would probably dry camp.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Rick , you are correct , unfortunately ALL my camping in good ole CA is dry camping , our state parks and national forest CGs generally don't offer much other than water and that is in a area for community usage .
> 
> We do our main summer vacation in Oregons State Parks , besides cleaner , pristine beauty you get at least electricity and water and lots of spots with sewer and cable . Also spotlessly clean restrooms / free showers and for 2/3 the cost of a CA campspot with pit toilets and a picnic table and little else , oops got a bit off subject . Oh Well , guess its ok as I started this thread !


Dan, thanks, we do a lot of camping in the PA State Parks and know what you mean. There is only one place - Elk Neck State Park in MD that I would probably dry camp.
[/quote]

Rick, no need to dry camp at Elk Neck, they actually have a loop there that has full hookups but they go quick.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

campfirenut said:


> Rick , you are correct , unfortunately ALL my camping in good ole CA is dry camping , our state parks and national forest CGs generally don't offer much other than water and that is in a area for community usage .
> 
> We do our main summer vacation in Oregons State Parks , besides cleaner , pristine beauty you get at least electricity and water and lots of spots with sewer and cable . Also spotlessly clean restrooms / free showers and for 2/3 the cost of a CA campspot with pit toilets and a picnic table and little else , oops got a bit off subject . Oh Well , guess its ok as I started this thread !


Dan, thanks, we do a lot of camping in the PA State Parks and know what you mean. There is only one place - Elk Neck State Park in MD that I would probably dry camp.
[/quote]

Rick, no need to dry camp at Elk Neck, they actually have a loop there that has full hookups but they go quick.

Bob
[/quote]

Thanks, Bob..Its been awhile since we were there and I am glad to hear that there are hook-ups now!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

When you access your pump, use an old mouse-pad between the base and camper. It works quite well for dampening the noise.

Mike


----------



## openoadrver (Aug 25, 2008)

I made a "vabration loop" for my Roo. All that is needed is about 12-18" of rubber hose, male and female fittings and two clamps. It goes on the pump outlet side and insulates the hard pex line from the vibration of the pump. Cheap and it works. We do this at the dealership for customers complaining of noisy pumps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dick&Kathy said:


> I made a "vabration loop" for my Roo. All that is needed is about 12-18" of rubber hose, male and female fittings and two clamps. It goes on the pump outlet side and insulates the hard pex line from the vibration of the pump. Cheap and it works. We do this at the dealership for customers complaining of noisy pumps.


Got a picture?


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

I use a shurflow with smart sensor. It's a variable speed pump so when we just use a little bit of water, it barely pumps. As the water demand increases (showers) it pumps harder and louder, but normal use is very quiet.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, I think Dick&Kathy are on to something. Cause I used rubber cow mat I had left over after putting the home washing machine and dryer on to eliminate vibration. I used a small piece and cut to fit that whole pump area, and under the pump. I used rubber bushings I had for shock absorbers for the mounting bolts so the bolts are not even touching the pump. Well, the pump is quiet, and you only hear the relay click when it starts and stops. very quiet pump.

Whats rattling now is those hard plastic pipes ! Its sounds almost like I havn't done anything to quiet it.

So my next plan is to do the loop like Dick&Kathy say, cause I saw somewhere, it eliminates the turbulence (Vibration)in the water line. What I thought about using is those new stainless steel wrapped washing machine hose, and use that protection foam that protects pipes from freezing, and wrap everything. I figure I will need to drop the cover underneath to get at the plastic pipe. I had planned on this spring making a middle section cover, over the axles. The axles get in the way. I have been cutting the cover and adding cross-members so you can just take a small section down, without removing the whole bottom cover. 
So now I have a reason to get in there. great.
Always something to work on. May go to Moncove Lake state park in West Virginia first though.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

well, I am adding the re-inforceed drinking water approved, (from Lowes) high pressure hose. I am making a loop out of the pump and will reconnect to the 'Pez'(LOL) hard plastic pipe in the under-belly. Hope it makes a difference in the noise level. I am wrapping the hard plastic pipe with the freeze foam to isolate it more in the underbelly. 
At least now that I have removed the hard plastic pipe connection to the pump, I have been able to move the pump in the area under the couch, a little. The water inlet for ' town water' is restricting moving the pump a lot. Too bad I can't put the tee for town water connection down in the 'underbelly', more room again. I could really choose a easy access position for the pump then.

we'll see how this goes


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

How about on a 30BHDS?? I think that is on the LH side by the bed, but have not found any real way to access it from there.....









TIA


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Please explain the mechanics of the problem. Is that the hard plastic pipe is vibrating against something else due to the pump vibration or is the noise from the turbulence in the pipe? It seems to me that turbulence will exist in any kind of pipe and that devising a method to keep the vibration from transferring into the surrounding structure is the key.

I am considering doing the mouse pad mod but also isolating the hard plastic pipe from vibrating on the floor and walls using either soft foam blocks or latex tubing.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Please explain the mechanics of the problem. Is that the hard plastic pipe is vibrating against something else due to the pump vibration or is the noise from the turbulence in the pipe? It seems to me that turbulence will exist in any kind of pipe and that devising a method to keep the vibration from transferring into the surrounding structure is the key.
> 
> I am considering doing the mouse pad mod but also isolating the *hard plastic pipe from vibrating on the floor and walls using either soft foam blocks or latex tubing.*


That's what made the biggest difference on mine.


----------

